# Automator AppleScript Recherche Web



## MacControle (4 Août 2020)

Bonjour, 
J'ai besoin de développer un script me permettant d'effectuer une action si la page web sur laquelle je me trouve contient un certain mot (en l'occurence, le mot "Not"). 
Je suis débutant avec apple script, et je ne trouve pas comment demander à Safari (si c'est bien à lui que je dois demander), comment rechercher un mot en particuliers...
Quelqu'un aurait-il déjà rencontré le même cas de figure et serait en mesure de m'aider  ?
Je vous remercie d'avance !


----------

